# Chi sogna di più



## Leda (8 Agosto 2012)

Chi sogna di più, mi dirai -
Colui che vede il mondo convenuto
O chi si perse in sogni?

Che cosa è vero? Cosa sarà di più -
La bugia che c'è nella realtà
O la bugia che si trova nei sogni?

Chi è più distante dalla verità -
Chi vede la verità in ombra
O chi vede il sogno illuminato?

La persona che è un buon commensale, o questa?
Quella che si sente un estraneo nella festa?
*

Fernando Pessoa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Agosto 2012)

Bentornata! :smile:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

bentornata bellezza!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Leda


----------



## Leda (8 Agosto 2012)

Ciao ragazze (anche bad ones ) e ragazzi! Sono onorata che snobbiate l'immenso Pessoa per salutare me


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Agosto 2012)

Tanto lui anche se lo salutiamo mica ci caga :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (8 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5092 ha detto:
			
		

> Tanto lui anche se lo salutiamo mica ci caga :mrgreen:


Dettagli


----------

